# Question about 211 and OTA



## xenomorff (Feb 22, 2006)

I am getting the 211 installed tomorrow. Will Dish network set up an OTA so I can recieve local HD or is that something I have to do myself?


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

xenomorff said:


> I am getting the 211 installed tomorrow. Will Dish network set up an OTA so I can recieve local HD or is that something I have to do myself?


Since we had an antenna for OTA hooked up to our old 811, the installer hooked it up to the new 211.But, we had to add the channels via that menu choice which is easy.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

Ask about the OTA Antenna upgrade. It's $50 but you will get the right antenna and install.


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

KingLoop said:


> Ask about the OTA Antenna upgrade. It's $50 but you will get the right antenna and install.


Interesting you should mention this. Does Dish provide the external antenna and install for $50? Sounds like a steal. I have an active 622 and prof install scheduled next week. would love to make use of this if possible.

Our current internal antenna is ok at best.

Thanks!


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

arundc said:


> Interesting you should mention this. Does Dish provide the external antenna and install for $50? Sounds like a steal. I have an active 622 and prof install scheduled next week. would love to make use of this if possible.
> 
> Our current internal antenna is ok at best.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes I believe so...


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

logray said:


> Yes I believe so...


I'll give Dish Tech a call now...thanks!


----------

